# g5 voyant rouge+ventilo à fond = deflecteur d'air ?



## deemo (11 Décembre 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,
je vous explique mon problème, au démarrage le voyant rouge s'allume et le ventilo des disques durs souffle à fond, j'ai réalisé un test avec l'apple service diagnostic, tout va bien sauf le fait que le ventilo tourne trop vite (fan is spinning faster than it should), seules les tests des ventilos échouent.
J'ai regardé sur le forum, beaucoup parle du déflecteur d'air mal mis.

Mes questions :
- Comment un déflecteur d'air peut être mal mis alors que normalement il s'emboite ?
- Il n'y a pas d'étiquette sensitives sur mon déflecteur est-ce que c'est important ?

Précisions : je viens d'acheter le mac d'occase et c'est mon premier G5 d'où mes questions sur le déflecteur.

Merci à tous pour vos réponses.


----------



## deemo (11 Décembre 2008)

Problème résolu
n'ayant pas de pastille sur le déflecteur (en bas à droite), le capteur ne pouvais le détecter d'où le voyant rouge et le ventilo à fond, j'ai mis un bout de carton et tout marche nickel, voilà.


----------



## olivier.dai (16 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème mais je ne connais pas cette "étiquette sensitives sur mon déflecteur" de quoi s'agit-il ???
Merci à tous pour vos réponses.


----------

